# Anyone use a Purigen reactor?



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone uses a purigen reactor like this?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109030


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

No one has any opinions on this? I'm going to build one and give it a try. I believe it will make much better use of the purigen and leave more space for bio media in the filter.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it's necessary, but that's just me. If your purigen turns brown then it's working, I'm not super handy and don't want to have one more thing that can break in the system. 

I don't even use purigen in all my shrimp tanks now and in the ones that I don't use it, the shrimps are doing very well too. I started using it to see if it helps to control nitrate but from my limited experience, I don't see it being significantly effective.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The only difference I found using purigen was it made the water crystal clear. I want to use the reactor on my Sulawesi tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Thanks for the reply. The only difference I found using purigen was it made the water crystal clear. I want to use the reactor on my Sulawesi tank.


Matt, I know Seachem may say otherwise, but I doubt if the stuff purigen removes from the water are good or bad for shrimps. They do make water super clear I totally agree, but what else?


----------

